# http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought that they closed down?????


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

reviews are not allowed here at TPT, so I assume this will close quickly. Did you bother to contact Robert?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, If you have issues with a vendor, please deal with them directly.


----------

